# Who’s ready?



## Bass&Bucks

Anyone else pumped up for the opportunity at a big ole Tom??? I can’t wait. Food plots and turkey season!


----------



## slashbait

I am for sure! Lot of pre season scouting this year. Bird numbers definitely up we’re i scouted question of the day anybody ever use the turkey fan? (Umbrella). Looks kinda a hooky but got a friend that swears by it?


----------



## Bass&Bucks

My buddy went down to our farm in Washington Co last weekend and said the birds were gobbling. No experience with the fan


----------



## Big JD

Yes I am. I have one down from Florida this year. I’m pumped.


----------



## $diesel$

I was out with my dogs Sat. morning and they were gobbling like crazy. That was shortly before sun-up and they were still roosted.
Crazy thing was, they were less than 50 yards from my back door!!


----------



## Misdirection

I was out cutting firewood yesterday and had two Tom's and Jake come running past while I was taking a break.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I’m ready! Never tried the fan thing but have seen the videos. I’m still pretty much old school, hunker down and work em slow n hard. I wouldn’t try that fan thing the first few days of season that’s for sure.


----------



## miked913

Got a blind up in WV last week for their opener next Monday the 15, and have had a couple up in Ohio for a few weeks. I mostly run and gun but for later in the morning when things die down or rain days, portable blinds have to be in the top 5 best hunting inventions of the last 50 years. It's amazing how many birds have done the flop after 10 am since we started using blinds.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Straley

Me blind set bow hunting with my Mathews can’t wait got wife hunting with me and she mossberg 500 20 ga she’s really also are favor time to be spending time together


----------



## miked913

Straley said:


> Me blind set bow hunting with my Mathews can’t wait got wife hunting with me and she mossberg 500 20 ga she’s really also are favor time to be spending time together


I hunt and fish with my wife also, this was the 1st day of the season last year, doubled up on longbeards. She wants to try one with crossbow this year then move up to the Mathew's, baby steps! Good luck to all!!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass&Bucks

NICE!!!


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> I hunt and fish with my wife also, this was the 1st day of the season last year, doubled up on longbeards. She wants to try one with crossbow this year then move up to the Mathew's, baby steps! Good luck to all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I remember this post from last season. It's a wonderful picture of a very happy huntress. Hope that the two of you have a great and safe season with success in your new method to harvesting a tom.


----------



## miked913

joekacz said:


> I remember this post from last season. It's a wonderful picture of a very happy huntress. Hope that the two of you have a great and safe season with success in your new method to harvesting a tom.


Thanks Joe, we appreciate the kind words!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybird71

I'll be out scouting in the morning.


----------



## M.Magis

miked913 said:


> I hunt and fish with my wife also, this was the 1st day of the season last year, doubled up on longbeards. She wants to try one with crossbow this year then move up to the Mathew's, baby steps! Good luck to all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Just to CYA, I’d edit your post. For whatever stupid reason, the regulations for turkeys aren’t the same as for deer. One per day.


----------



## 0utwest

M.Magis said:


> Just to CYA, I’d edit your post. For whatever stupid reason, the regulations for turkeys aren’t the same as for deer. One per day.


He is stating they doubled meaning she got one and he got one at the same set up together . I have done this myself with my girlfriend and it is Great ! Great job Mike !


----------



## miked913

M.Magis said:


> Just to CYA, I’d edit your post. For whatever stupid reason, the regulations for turkeys aren’t the same as for deer. One per day.


Not a problem Einstein, she got one and I got one WE doubled but thanks OGF police. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

miked913 said:


> Not a problem Einstein, she got one and I got one WE doubled but thanks OGF police.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


My mistake, I thought you said she. I was trying to help, you just looking for a reason to be a dick?


----------



## miked913

M.Magis said:


> My mistake, I thought you said she. I was trying to help, you just looking for a reason to be a dick?


It's kind of old news as it was last spring, I was trying to reiterate a previous post how nice it is to have a spouse that has similar interests and we can hunt and fish and be happy spending together.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## slashbait

Just when I think people will start posting again on ogf instead of Facebook this happens again . Not on Facebook , but heard it happens there to. Congrats on getting spouse to hunt . Attempting the same with mine this spring!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Cant pay mine to hunt with me. But she will troll Erie with me all day.


----------



## joekacz

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Cant pay mine to hunt with me. But she will troll Erie with me all day.


1 outta 2 ain't bad Brian.


----------



## jaybird71

Went scouting this morning.Found a nice flock 4 big toms strutting.great day in the woods.


----------



## Misdirection

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Cant pay mine to hunt with me. But she will troll Erie with me all day.


Same thing with my wife. She says the only thing she might be able to shoot is a turkey. Because she thinks their ugly. 

But she'll walleye and perch fish as long as the lake isn't too rough.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Cant pay mine to hunt with me. But she will troll Erie with me all day.


Same here, SP. She used to love catching the smallies inside the walls, but as soon as i took her out she paniced, had to bring her back inside. .......gotta love'm.


----------



## 0utwest

Guess im one of the luckey ones like miked913 mine also turkey and deer and probably wants to go fishing more than me !


----------



## Uglystix

Wait a minute! You guys feel lucky that your wives go along for the most relaxing and enjoyable time a man can ever have!?

I’m kidding! That’s awesome. Mine loves to fish right along side me and is thinking about hunting next year too.


----------



## Straley

I know I got a good one and I love her


----------



## miked913

Pulled a camera yesterday, 2 Tom's hitting a little field that they strut in every year daily for the last week.























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Got her done 1st morning out in WV. It was a slow start with some sporadic gobbling. Finally around 10:15 I had one sound off pretty close and eventually it was definitely reacting to my calling. He took his good old time coming in but at 11:15 Dana dropped the hammer on it. Her best bird yet. 10 1/2" fat beard and 1 1/4" spurs.






























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> Got her done 1st morning out in WV. It was a slow start with some sporadic gobbling. Finally around 10:15 I had one sound off pretty close and eventually it was definitely reacting to my calling. He took his good old to coming in but at 11:15 Dana dropped the hammer on it. Her best bird yet. 10 1/2" fat beard and 1 1/4" spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Great Tom! Good for you Dana! I'll be doing the Pa. opener pretty soon,getting anxious.


----------



## slashbait

That’s awesome! Congrats on great bird. Can’t wait for Monday here!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Great job in WV!!!

I have my truck already packed up and I got the wife and family to do Easter dinner Saturday so I am headed out to Wayne National first thing Sunday morning. I'll make camp, do a little scouting and morel hunting, then settle in next to the fire in anticipation of the opener. I have two areas scouted out and loads of public land if these two spots won't produce. 

Good luck and be safe everybody!!


----------



## floater99

I watched a big tom walking around today while fishing the Rocky now I cant set still if I get to antsy I mite leave sat morn  do sum scoutn shoot my new gun get camp opened up I am going to try my crossbow this year 
Nice job in WV


----------



## jaybird71

miked913 said:


> Got her done 1st morning out in WV. It was a slow start with some sporadic gobbling. Finally around 10:15 I had one sound off pretty close and eventually it was definitely reacting to my calling. He took his good old to coming in but at 11:15 Dana dropped the hammer on it. Her best bird yet. 10 1/2" fat beard and 1 1/4" spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Congrats on your big turkey. Can’t wait till Monday.


----------



## Bass&Bucks

These bird pics are sure getting me fired up! My buddy shot a great bird this morning on his farm in Kentucky. Fish-n-fool....I’ll be on some private property that butts up to the Wayne on Monday morning. I also have to do the Easter thing and then hooking up the trailer and heading to the farm! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

miked913 said:


> Got her done 1st morning out in WV. It was a slow start with some sporadic gobbling. Finally around 10:15 I had one sound off pretty close and eventually it was definitely reacting to my calling. He took his good old time coming in but at 11:15 Dana dropped the hammer on it. Her best bird yet. 10 1/2" fat beard and 1 1/4" spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


That’s a nice bird! Congrats. Those southern birds get huge from climbing them mountains all day. It’s like they’re taking steroids. Hehe..


----------



## 0utwest

Nice Bird and Her Smile Says it All !


----------



## BrodyC

Heard a couple last Saturday while waiting to go fishing, around 830 in the morning. They were hot! Can’t get out Monday but hoping to get out Tuesday. I can’t wait. Hope everyone has a great opening day!


----------



## floater99

Good Luck ALL be safe have fun Ill be leaving Monday am


----------



## chadwimc

I'll be tucked up in an old fencerow just south of Lake Logan by about 0530 on Monday...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Good luck and be safe all! Keep your reeds wet and your slate dry..


----------



## joekacz

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Good luck and be safe all! Keep your reeds wet and your slate dry..


Good Luck Brian and the rest of you hittin' the woods this morning.Looking forward to the reports of "henned up,walked the other way,quit gobblin' after he hit the ground,coyote busted in on my set-up,had another hunter move in on the same bird,came in silent and busted me,fell a sleep,ect..ect..Man those were the day's.Remember that the big tom's are great for photo's and the jakes are GREAT for the table.Look's like a perfect weather day for the whole state.Stay Safe out there.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Well I just had my hunt molested unfortunately.. public land woes.


----------



## slashbait

Buddy just had decoy shot and blind peckered on public. He’s all shook up guy said sorry and walked away


----------



## jaybird71

Unbelievable I'll stick to private land. Be safe out there everyone.


----------



## chadwimc

No gobbling, no shots heard. The birds didn't fly down until after 0800, then they hiked over the ridge. I'll hang out til noon, then hunt mushrooms...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

slashbait said:


> Buddy just had decoy shot and blind peckered on public. He’s all shook up guy said sorry and walked away


Damn that’s too bad, glad he’s ok. I’m hunting private land the rest of the season.


----------



## Carpn

My buddy and I doubled up on longbeards at 635. Had three come in and we did the old 3-2-1...boom.
We'd scouted these birds and had a good idea where they were pitching out and what direction they were walking .

Mine was 24.12 # , 1 3/8 Spurs and a 9" beard .

Good luck to everyone


----------



## bobk

I went over to a buddies place this morning to sit with him and help call. We had a couple birds at sunrise sounding off and then it went quiet. 
We finally had a gobbler react to the calling around 8:30. Once he committed it happened pretty quick. Got to watch some nice strutting before the shot. Beautiful morning for the opener. Another great memory in the woods.


----------



## joekacz

slashbait said:


> Buddy just had decoy shot and blind peckered on public. He’s all shook up guy said sorry and walked away


Damn Slash when I posted my prediction's for opening day I didn't mention anyone getting peppered up,hope your buddy is OK and has better memories of this season other than that.If he had a gobbler decoy out on public land then he was taking a risk.Obviously not his fault,just some GREEDY meat idiot!! Notice I didn't say hunter.Things like that shouldn't happen.Good luck to him the rest of the season.


----------



## chadwimc

An off duty cop and his son got shot in Clermont county this morning while turkey hunting.


----------



## slashbait

Buddy okay. Did take one pellet in nose and yes was using a Jake hen set up


----------



## $diesel$

WOW, wild opener. Good job bobk and carpn! Never made it out myself, too much gardening going on. Hopefully will get out tomorrow.
SP.......bummer bro. I hope your friend is okay, slashbait. The way my lucks been run'n lately, glad i stayed home.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I had em gobbling every direction. I only brought in a jake and could not have shot him if I wanted too. I counted 37 shots by 8am. Looked for mushrooms 2 hrs found none. Guy at gas station and his son had big bird 10.5 beard 1.75 spurs off public land at 10:30. He said they had no luck started mushroom hunting heard some hens. Stopped set up, called 1 time and he came on a string. He had a home made “button” call made by his cousin. Sounded kinda funky he agreed but said theTons come running to it!


----------



## jaybird71

Carpn said:


> View attachment 302657
> My buddy and I doubled up on longbeards at 635. Had three come in and we did the old 3-2-1...boom.
> We'd scouted these birds and had a good idea where they were pitching out and what direction they were walking .
> 
> Mine was 24.12 # , 1 3/8 Spurs and a 9" beard .
> 
> Good luck to everyone
> View attachment 302655


Nice Bird Congrats! Up north here we have to wait till next Monday hopefully have some thunder chickens down before noon.


----------



## lawrence1

Killed this bird yesterday after a nerve wrecking hunt. For 40 minuets he milled around at 70 yards with 6 hens around him. At one point a hen came trotting around the blowdown I was hiding behind, never putted but seen something she didn’t like and made a big u turn and started heading back the other way. My heart sank as he started to follow. With no alarm call the other hens just kept milling around and finally two hens started working just below me and he started to follow them working in to range.


----------



## miked913

My 1st morning I was able to hunt in Ohio. I was able to get a bird that I'm pretty sure I scared the living you know what out of last year while I was in the middle of murdering a tree. I really don't mind a rain day. To me the birds are way more predictable and as long as you can make it to your blind dry, all you have to do is wait. This guy did gobble about 4 times but for a good 20 min strutted and drummed like mad during a little lull in the rain. When he finally couldn't take the 2 Jake's that we're pestering him he ran them to about 18 yards of me. When I did finally get my shot there were 5 hens, 2 jakes, the longbeard and a doe all within 30 yards of me. With any luck I'll get the Mrs. one tomorrow and it'll be back to fishing!






























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5cc206f2a98b0/23441.mp4


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> My 1st morning I was able to hunt in Ohio. I was able to get a bird that I'm pretty sure I scared the living you know what out of last year while I was in the middle of murdering a tree. I really don't mind a rain day. To me the birds are way more predictable and as long as you can make it to your blind dry, all you have to do is wait. This guy did gobble about 4 times but for a good 20 min strutted and drummed like mad during a little lull in the rain. When he finally couldn't take the 2 Jake's that we're pestering him he ran them to about 18 yards of me. When I did finally get my shot there were 5 hens, 2 jakes, the longbeard and a doe all within 30 yards of me. With any luck I'll get the Mrs. one tomorrow and it'll be back to fishing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk
> https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5cc206f2a98b0/23441.mp4


HOLY CRAPOLLA MIKE!!! That's a TOAD! Nice Tom.Good Luck with the Mrs.


----------



## miked913

Well yesterday turned out to be a major washout! We hung in til about 11 and threw in the wet towel! This morning started out with frost on the windshield! We did a good bit of walking this morning as I was sure that today was going to be gobble fest! And it was for a couple of my buddies just not us. We ended up going back to my rainy day blind spot at about 10 am and planned to just ride out the rest of the morning there. As we started out the ridge, gobble on the ridge north of us all on his own, I hit him with a couple calls and he answers back, along with another on the ridge to the south of us! So we made our way out to the blind, I clucked as we walked and would get sporadic gobbles back but it was tough with the wind to always hear them. We got settled in and sure enough at 10:40 the wife pulled the trigger on her 2nd bird of the year another beautiful 21.10lb, 11 1/4" beard and 1 1/4" spurs. Her youth model weatherby 20ga with federal 3rd degree just crushes those birds! We decided we're good on the turkeys for the year, we hunted 3 days in WV she got a good one there and 3 days in Ohio and we both got birds here. The boat is gassed up and ready to go! Good luck to all I believe the best turkey hunting of the season is yet to come!























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lawrence1

Killed this bird yesterday at 10:50. Came right in, looking for love.


----------



## miked913

lawrence1 said:


> View attachment 303465
> Killed this bird yesterday at 10:50. Came right in, looking for love.


I love those lonely birds after 10 am! They usually gobble like crazy and do exactly what they are supposed too! Great bird!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99

Im still ready I spent the week in Morgan Cty heard a faint gobble mid morning Tuesday O wend,rained out thurs Friday ( it POURED ) O sat and this morning woods were very thick and GREEN already


----------



## jaybird71

Hopefully get it done in the morning. Spots scouted now just have to convince those toms I’m the sexiest hen in the woods.


----------



## lawrence1

miked913 said:


> I love those lonely birds after 10 am! They usually gobble like crazy and do exactly what they are supposed too! Great bird!
> Tapatalk


Funny how when everything goes right it seems easy.


----------



## miked913

lawrence1 said:


> Funny how when everything goes right it seems easy.


I just told my dad today when it's hard it seems impossible and when it's right, it's seems so easy. Some years the hard days just way out number the easy ones! 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roosted

Nice Bird Lawrence congrats !


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting

Am I reading the laws correctly. We can hunt all day starting tomorrow? A week earlier than normal?


----------



## $diesel$

Just chill, boys. They'll run out of hens in another two weeks and you'll need a stick to keep'm off ya.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

It’s a cold one this morning.


----------



## joekacz

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> It’s a cold one this morning.


With your experience you KNOW that all changes with hearing that first GOBBBBLE!!!Good luck Brian and stay safe. I'M JEALOUS,HATEFUL and ENVIOUS of ALL YOU TURKEY HUNTERS THIS MORNING!! GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!


----------



## slashbait

$diesel$ said:


> Just chill, boys. They'll run out of hens in another two weeks and you'll need a stick to keep'm off ya.


I sure hope so! Yesterday between 11 and twelve I had 3 different hens cut, Tom answered and poof they were gone . All were a single different Tom single gobblin back and then silence


----------



## miked913

I don't know what it is about May 2nd but I have killed or called in that we're killed over 20 birds on just that one day! It's the equivalent of November 9th of the turkey "rut" so mark your calendars for this Thursday!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

I always liked the 2nd and 3rd weeks,woods to yourself.


----------



## Kenlow1

Slayin & fileting-you are correct unless the regs are a misprint? Starting the 29th of April (Monday) you can hunt all day! This year was the first time you could hunt all day starting the 2nd week of the season. It does NOT show on page #2 of the regulations (highlighted in red) of the new change?


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting

Kenlow1 said:


> Slayin & fileting-you are correct unless the regs are a misprint? Starting the 29th of April (Monday) you can hunt all day! This year was the first time you could hunt all day starting the 2nd week of the season. It does NOT show on page #2 of the regulations (highlighted in red) of the new change?


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting

Ok
thx
ok thx


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

joekacz said:


> With your experience you KNOW that all changes with hearing that first GOBBBBLE!!!Good luck Brian and stay safe. I'M JEALOUS,HATEFUL and ENVIOUS of ALL YOU TURKEY HUNTERS THIS MORNING!! GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!


Hunted the NE zone this am. I had 3 different birds gobbling this cold morning. They hung around awhile then I had another guy walk out in front of me about 80 yds, sit down and start calling then they shut up for about 10 mins and here the guy come walking past me leaving. I’m sure they made him and got spooked. Then I had a jake come in hammering me with a pitiful, pathetic gobble haha and I passed on him. If these guys would set still till about 10-11 those birds would have eventually come in. Public land for ya.


----------



## miked913

But on TV the birds gobble a lot the hunters call a lot they come right in and shoot him. You mean that takes more than 10 or 15 minutes?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Hunted the NE zone this am. I had 3 different birds gobbling this cold morning. They hung around awhile then I had another guy walk out in front of me about 80 yds, sit down and start calling then they shut up for about 10 mins and here the guy come walking past me leaving. I’m sure they made him and got spooked. Then I had a jake come in hammering me with a pitiful, pathetic gobble haha and I passed on him. If these guys would set still till about 10-11 those birds would have eventually come in. Public land for ya.


You're letting trade SECRETS out.Everyone knows that if you don't have a bird by 9 then it's time to go home. LOL


----------



## jaybird71

Hunted yesterday. As soon as we got out of the truck had toms gobbling about 200 yards from us. we set up within 100 yards, gobbling continued thought for sure we would get it done. As soon as hens hit the ground off they went in the other direction. So we moved a while later called for a while then about 10 am we had hens and jakes all around us. Great day in the woods even though no toms came into decoys. Fun just to listen to the birds and have them around us. Hope to get it done tomorrow morning.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Today was on me. And if you never had it happen I’ll call ya a liar.  
I get in the woods thinking I’m setting up quite a ways from where they were roosting yesterday. Then I heard it at daylight. One lit off the roost right above me, then another, and another. 4 total! Back at it in the am.


----------



## joekacz

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Today was on me. And if you never had it happen I’ll call ya a liar.
> I get in the woods thinking I’m setting up quite a ways from where they were roosting yesterday. Then I heard it at daylight. One lit off the roost right above me, then another, and another. 4 total! Back at it in the am.


More than once for me.Exciting wasn't it!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

joekacz said:


> More than once for me.Exciting wasn't it!


 The first one was kinda. After that the rest just pissed me off....


----------



## joekacz

What the heck,nobody out today? Hot weather gonna get them mosquito's buzzing.


----------



## joekacz

Don't know if they're gobblin' today but definitely a day a turkey hunter should be out.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Getting out tomorrow. Good day today tho.


----------



## joekacz

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Getting out tomorrow. Good day today tho.


Monday's are ALWAYS better then Sunday's.Should be nobody out there.Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

You would think I’m smart enough to hunt the nice days and not the rainy ones haha. But that’s how my luck has been going lately.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

joekacz said:


> Monday's are ALWAYS better then Sunday's.Should be nobody out there.Good luck tomorrow.


Thanks man.


----------



## joekacz

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> You would think I’m smart enough to hunt the nice days and not the rainy ones haha. But that’s how my luck has been going lately.


Brian, It has nothing to do with "smart's",it's the passion of the sport.Just like fishing thin ice,You either got it or not.Buddy you got it!!


----------



## joekacz

Had a couple of friend's,believe it or not I do have SOME friend's,that did their annual trip down to southern part of the state.In 2 day's of hunting only heard one gobbler and were bombarded by hen's into the decoy's.Never played a bird.Go figure,with all of them hen's around you would guess that they would have a Tom trailing them but NO dice.Had to be first year hen's.Always heard that they don't breed but I do not know this as a fact.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Had a hen come in screaming and arguing with me yesterday. She finally walked off an then seen she had a Tom with her but he never came into a good shot. I just actually just now got to play with a young doe. Stayed within 10-15 yrds of me eating leaves . I will try to upload the video.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

She wasn’t sure about me but hung around for a long time then finally left.


----------



## TMK

Did you try buying her a drink? Women usually hang around me all night when I'm buying. Leave quickly when I stop....
Just kidding. The video didn't work. Made a guess at what trying to show...


----------



## chadwimc

_Had a hen come in screaming and arguing with me yesterday..._
_Last week I was hunting my property when I heard a terrible series of calls. I thought "Another hunter" ! The longer it went on, the more flustered I got. "This guy is terrible! Those ain't even turkey sounds! And he's calling way too much". After about 20 minutes or so, I realized the sounds were getting closer. "Aw crap! He's stalking me"...
Then a hen appeared about 50 yards away. Making the worst turkey calls I ever heard. No wonder she was alone. She had a series of yelps that sounded like Hillary laughing and cackling. Stayed around arguing with my decoys for a few minutes then wandered off talking to herself. Poor thing was probably disabled or slow..._


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

chadwimc said:


> _Had a hen come in screaming and arguing with me yesterday..._
> _Last week I was hunting my property when I heard a terrible series of calls. I thought "Another hunter" ! The longer it went on, the more flustered I got. "This guy is terrible! Those ain't even turkey sounds! And he's calling way too much". After about 20 minutes or so, I realized the sounds were getting closer. "Aw crap! He's stalking me"...
> Then a hen appeared about 50 yards away. Making the worst turkey calls I ever heard. No wonder she was alone. She had a series of yelps that sounded like Hillary laughing and cackling. Stayed around arguing with my decoys for a few minutes then wandered off talking to herself. Poor thing was probably disabled or slow..._


Lmao. It’s funny and cool to see and hear tho right?


----------



## Carpn

Keep at it guys . Leaves on the trees , and hens on the nest leads long spurred turkeys to their death . 

The end of season is the best chance to call in one with big ol hooks .


----------



## $diesel$

Seems to me it's been that way everywhere. 2 or 3 weeks ago, i couldn't take my dogs out back without hearing many goobles on the roost. As of yet, i've heard A gobble and seen only one hen with a gun in my hands. Crazy strange spring we're having maybe?


----------



## miked913

Some years are definitely just weird. It can be a struggle, you just go and keep going and one day bam! You're surrounded by gobbling birds. I remember another year that seems like this one and on the last day of season, I had 2 birds on one side and 1 on the other side of me and I wasn't sure who would get there 1st I must have rolled around that tree 5-6 times finally I saw the top of a fan coming and when I pulled the trigger on that bird the other 2 were about 20' from me. It's hard to not be discouraged at times, but it can all come together at anytime! Keep at it!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> Some years are definitely just weird. It can be a struggle, you just go and keep going and one day bam! You're surrounded by gobbling birds. I remember another year that seems like this one and on the last day of season, I had 2 birds on one side and 1 on the other side of me and I wasn't sure who would get there 1st I must have rolled around that tree 5-6 times finally I saw the top of a fan coming and when I pulled the trigger on that bird the other 2 were about 20' from me. It's hard to not be discouraged at times, but it can all come together at anytime! Keep at it!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Just like hunting bucks in rut,keep going and then it all comes together.


----------



## joekacz

What happened,did everybody QUIT !!??


----------



## Carpn

I think most everyone is tagged out .

I am still taking my son out . This may be the first yr since I started taking him at 7 yrs old that he's not gonna fill both tags .
He had a opportunity to kill a nice longbeard Saturday Eve which he missed . It wasn't really his fault tho . When the bird got into range he couldn't see the dot in his red dot due to the batteries being weak. I'd changed them at the beginning of season and we've only hunted a couple times so I don't understand why that happened.
The bird lingered for a long while as close as 25 yds from the blind . I turned the scope off for awhile . And was able to see a faint dot . But that was after several attempts for him to line up .
Finally he was able to see it and he tried a 38 yd shot . Which he missed . But imo he shot really fast and didn't aim well. But the whole red dot issue added alot of stress to the situation.
Sat am we heard birds without any success . Did not hunt Sunday .

I'm trying to find a bird for us to go after one evening . But don't have many turkeys near the house at all. Most of my good spots are 40 min from home . It stays dark so late I can't really take him. And be home to get him to bed at a decent time . I don't want to make the school deal with a cranky, sleep deprived 3rd grader so we'll see what happens.


----------



## fish4wall

all my spots there not talking or gone....
I've seen a ton of hens but noting following them....
I did get one tom talking but he wouldn't cross this little creek...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

joekacz said:


> What happened,did everybody QUIT !!??


I’m still gonna hit it. Started a Zpack for a bad sinus infection I’ve had for 4 days now, cold rainy days, on top of still being on chemo that I’ve been on since November has had me down for a bit haha. I’ll be back out ASAP. It’s all good if I don’t get one this year, I just want to be able to hunt em. Maybe tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## joekacz

Brian,your one tough guy,stay strong and you'll kick its ass.God Bless,our prayers are with you.You ever need a hand with ANYTHING I believe I left you my number in a PM once.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

joekacz said:


> Brian,your one tough guy,stay strong and you'll kick its ass.God Bless,our prayers are with you.You ever need a hand with ANYTHING I believe I left you my number in a PM once.


Im good but thanks man. I’ve been battling this bs for about five years with 5 cancer surgeries, I got this. Today would have been the day to get out in both the N.E. and south. I bet some were had today.


----------



## TMK

Passed on a nice gobbler today. Don't have permission to hunt the field to the north. Had to watch him go by about 40yds out into the field. Nice morning to take off work and hunt. Got a little windy around 11AM.


----------



## Carpn

Drove by the property where my son missed the longbeard Saturday and he was out there . Hopefully try again to get him . It's the only turkey there so hopefully it works out . The field is huge so seeing him and shooting him are two entirely different things . 
Last sat I called him from a looong ways off .


----------



## slashbait

Got 2nd tag left All we been seeing lately are bunch of Jakes and hens. Hope to change that tomorrow. May try all day hunt. Question to those that been getting them in evening, about what time in afternoon do they get active? Thanx


----------



## slashbait

And on a afternoon hunt how late before legal quitting time would you sit there? To the last minute?


----------



## DHower08

If you know where they're roosting cut them off. Killing them in the evening is rather easy. And sit untill you have killed or heard every last bird fly up to roost


----------



## M.Magis

I haven't been out much since first week, and when I have been out it's been silent. I set up this morning expecting gobbles all around, and never heard a thing at daybreak. After a while I stood up and glassed the far back corner of the neighboring property where the birds come from and the group is all out there in full strut. They were only about 300 yards away, but even though I could watch them gobble through my binoculars, I could BARELY hear them. I think we all expect the leaves to severely dampen the sound in the woods, but (at least I) forget how much the leaves and ground cover can also dampen the sound out in the open. Had I not seen them I would have assumed they had moved out of the area, but they were right where they were supposed to be.


----------



## slashbait

DHower08 said:


> If you know where they're roosting cut them off. Killing them in the evening is rather easy. And sit untill you have killed or heard every last bird fly up to roost


This is a spot we’re 4, 30 acre fields meet at center point a creak. There are multiple wooded points jetting into field, and hardwoods and swamps surrounding fields. My problem on knowing we’re there going to roost , it is constantly changes. Been hunting funnel in field in middle of fields. Lately it’s been a lot of 1 inch Jakes and a lot of lone hens walking around till mid day. So with out a set roost spot would you stay were I’m at or go we’re most toms came out into fields a couple weeks ago and get back into area with trees to roost


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

2 lone hens today. One in a field and one sitting in some gravel dust on the edge of a field dusting herself. No gobbling.


----------



## lawrence1

Tips for younger hunters;

Always go to the Gobbler 

Make use of available cover


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

lawrence1 said:


> Tips for younger hunters;
> 
> Always go to the Gobbler
> 
> Make use of available cover


Are you being serious?


----------



## bobk

Had a jake and 2 hens today. Heard 2 other gobblers but never saw them. It’s all just for fun with me. Can’t shoot for fear of messing up the back. Lol.


----------



## bobk

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> 2 lone hens today. One in a field and one sitting in some gravel dust on the edge of a field dusting herself. No gobbling.


Weekend looks good. You still have time.


----------



## lawrence1

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Are you being serious?


LOL yes. It was meant to be somewhat vague as it encompasses many aspects of the hunt. Did you think I meant sneaking up on them?

I had a guy stalk me once. My fifteen year old son and I were set up on top of a hill above a bottom where we heard a gobble. We were right near the property line were we had permission to hunt. Things got quiet and after about 30 minutes of silence I told my son, somethings not right and I was going to stand up for a looksee. Well there he was 30 yds out low crawling in the neighbors cornfield. What are you doing? I said, he acted dumbfounded. He was convinced he heard turkeys, when all he heard coming from our location was turkey sounds. He said “I heard them scratching” I said that was me with a stick, we’ve been here for over 30 minutes, he acted like he was in denial. We left. 
It doesn’t end there. The neighboring property owners son, another neighboring hunters (Paul) son who also had permission to hunt on the neighbors and my son all went to high school together. When Paul’s son told him what happened he told the property owner. When the property owner asked the turkey hunter about it he actually told him that “we stalked him” lol this guy has quite the imagination. 
I seen Paul and he told me what this guy said. When I told him the truth he says “I knew you wouldn’t be sneaking up on turkeys especially with your son, it didn’t make sense “. Later I found out he told the landowner what I said and got the guy throwed out for being dangerous. 
I should have been more cautious perhaps but with the lay of the land had he been doing anything in that cornfield but low crawling I would have seen him. Be careful out there.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

lawrence1 said:


> LOL yes. It was meant to be somewhat vague as it encompasses many aspects of the hunt. Did you think I meant sneaking up on them?
> 
> I had a guy stalk me once. My fifteen year old son and I were set up on top of a hill above a bottom where we heard a gobble. We were right near the property line were we had permission to hunt. Things got quiet and after about 30 minutes of silence I told my son, somethings not right and I was going to stand up for a looksee. Well there he was 30 yds out low crawling in the neighbors cornfield. What are you doing? I said, he acted dumbfounded. He was convinced he heard turkeys, when all he heard coming from our location was turkey sounds. He said “I heard them scratching” I said that was me with a stick, we’ve been here for over 30 minutes, he acted like he was in denial. We left.
> It doesn’t end there. The neighboring property owners son, another neighboring hunters (Paul) son who also had permission to hunt on the neighbors and my son all went to high school together. When Paul’s son told him what happened he told the property owner. When the property owner asked the turkey hunter about it he actually told him that “we stalked him” lol this guy has quite the imagination.
> I seen Paul and he told me what this guy said. When I told him the truth he says “I knew you wouldn’t be sneaking up on turkeys especially with your son, it didn’t make sense “. Later I found out he told the landowner what I said and got the guy throwed out for being dangerous.
> I should have been more cautious perhaps but with the lay of the land had he been doing anything in that cornfield but low crawling I would have seen him. Be careful out there.


Haha. I just wasn’t sure. I was picturing the same thing, some kid trying to “Rambo” up to a Tom lol.


----------

